# How the Clippers should procede from here IMO:



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I know that many people like Andre Miller but I've seen or gone to (during Thanksgiving and Winter Break) just about every game and I must say he does an aweful job. He dribbles straight to the corner each time and isolates himself but he can't shoot outside 14 feet so that doesn't work! Marko Jaric is great on the other hand. When Marko is running the show Brand, Odom, and Mags get the ball as they should. So here's my plan for the Clippers:

1. Trade Andre Miller. Denver had been trying to get Miller so here's a do-able trade:
Andre Miller and Quentin Richardson for Donnell Harvey, Denver's 2003 1st and the 1st owed to them via Orlando (Don Reid Trade), and a future 1st...a filler isn't necessary because both the Clippers and Nuggets are well below the cap.

2. Trade Chris Wilcox. While he still has value and teams want him trade him:
Chris Wilcox to New York for their 2003 1st, Charlie Ward, and future 1st or 2nd

3. that gives the Clipps 2 high and 1 mid lotto pick. With those they should pursue Darko Milicic, Jarvis Hayes and Emeka Okafor, and with their 2nd pick Pavel Padkolzin (whom a Clipper scout coached in Russia, although he may not declare but might).

4. resign Odom to 7 years 56-63 mil, Brand to the same or a little more, and Maggette to 7 years and 35 - 45 mil

and the Clippers' roster is:
PG Marko Jaric, Charlie Ward, Keyon Dooling
SG Corey Maggette, Jarvis Hayes, Eric Piatkowski
SF Lamar Odom, Tremaine Fowlkes
PF Elton Brand, Darko Milicic (he's a PF but in a zone-D he can play C), Donnell Harvey
C Emeka Okafor, Wang ZhiZhi, Melvin Ely

and an empty roster spot for a 3-shooting SF

It's idealistic but it works and would make for a killer team with chemistry


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I know that many people like Andre Miller but I've seen or gone to (during Thanksgiving and Winter Break) just about every game and I must say he does an aweful job. He dribbles straight to the corner each time and isolates himself but he can't shoot outside 14 feet so that doesn't work! Marko Jaric is great on the other hand. When Marko is running the show Brand, Odom, and Mags get the ball as they should. So here's my plan for the Clippers:
> 
> 1. Trade Andre Miller. Denver had been trying to get Miller so here's a do-able trade:
> ...


Denver would laugh. No way they would trade 3 first rounders. And 2 first rounders plus Ward for Wilcox? Is this a joke? And Odom and Brand will want to be maxed, or damn close to maxed. This is a pipe dream at best.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

OK, knock of the second NY pick, but the Denver one is a 1st or 2nd pick. Let me also explain that Denver's pick from the Clipps via Orlando has protection through 2006 so it's hardley trading a real 1st. Plus Q and Miller for 3 picks would be fair in any case.
Basically the Clipps should pursue Milicic, Hayes and Okafor to better their team... and back to the Denver trade, throw out Harvey if you THINK it's too much.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> OK, knock of the second NY pick, but the Denver one is a 1st or 2nd pick. Let me also explain that Denver's pick from the Clipps via Orlando has protection through 2006 so it's hardley trading a real 1st. Plus Q and Miller for 3 picks would be fair in any case.
> Basically the Clipps should pursue Milicic, Hayes and Okafor to better their team... and back to the Denver trade, throw out Harvey if you THINK it's too much.


I still dont see Denver doing it. Miller is playing good this year but not the way he was playing for the Cavs. Q is good and will get better for some time to come, but the problem is that Denver has a shot a the 1st round pick. Which means that the pick is almost untradable this year. With so much LeBron hype going around, the pick wouldnt be traded unless you were getting a straight up superstar in return.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

OH now I see why you're saying it's no good...I'm talking after the lotto not now...and being that the worst team has never had the #1 pick in the lotto ever (according to ESPN) it's a good chance that the Nugz get #2 which is Darko's spot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They still have one of the best chances of getting him though. I dont see it being traded.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Good point, but with Skeeta, Nene, and possibly Q, and Dre, would Kiki Vanderweghe even want him. I for one, don't like Lebron. I've been to three of his games and I'm rather unimpressed. He doesn't have great dribble-drive ability and cherry-picks a lot of the time. His range is 15 feet but he will improve. I see a Jermaine O'Neal or Rashard Lewis learning curve for him. On the other hand I really like Darko's ability. He has an uncanny feel for the game and for the Clipps, who have Brand as the #1 post option, Darko could be a Tim Duncan style high post player.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if darko makes it into the 2003 draft that #2 pick is going to be prized VERY highly. no way denver gives up darko unless it's a great trade for them. 
as for not liking lebron, despite developement time it would be very unwise to pass up on him.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I know that Darko is prized even at #2 but Miller and Q would be enough for any sane gm. As for James being the smart choice at #1, I agree, I just don't like him but with him the patience would be worth it (unlike Tyson Chandler, aka: Marcus Camby II). 

sidebar: hey we've kicked some life into this board.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If Darko has a chance at being a Tim Duncan type player, then Miller and Q are not worth him. Not even close. That being said ever draft pick is a risk because you never know for sure what you'll get, James and Darko could both be busts, although I dont see it being very likley.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

At worst Darko could be like Toni Kukoc in his prime, but I didn't say he has Tim Duncan like potential. Duncan was the most unanimous #1 in the '90s other than Shaq. Darko's skills are closer to KG's, I was just saying he could fit into the Clipps' offense like Duncan does in the Spurs'. As for James, at the moment he's a lot like DMiles, but not as freaky an athlete.Potential is Potential but Dre and Q, both proven players is enough for Darko whose 2 or 3 positions are taken on the Nugz, Nene is a 4/5, Skeeta is a 4/3/5 and Rodney White is a 3/4/2, and Kiki Vanderweghe would have no reason to through away fresh potential for fresher potential. The Nugz need proven players and Q and Dre are just that. Although Q's shot has gone crazy.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Isn't Miller a FA after this season? If so, why would they trade for him if they could just sign him? I doubt the Nuggets would do that trade, regardless of what pick they got.

Also, don't you think the Clippers have learned anything from their experiment over the past four or so seasons? Stockpiling talent isn't always the best way to go. I say they resign Brand, Odom and Magette, and basically don't worry about the other guys too much. Jaric and Dooling are more than capable of handling the point, and Odom's a good ball handler and passer as well(although he sure didn't show it at the end of the Laker game). Maggette's a good defender and a good energy player and could end up a good third or fourth option kind of guy. Odom and Brand are two guys who could be all stars every year, and the Clippers would be stupid to let either go. Miller, on the other hand, hasn't made the team any better and doesn't seem to fit the style of offense they run. I haven't seen much of the Clippers, but it seemed like he dribbled way too much against the Lakers, and they had terrible ball movement. Kandi, well we all know he's gone, so there's no point in worrying about him. He's a me first player. Q is good, but not really needed if they have both Odom and Maggette. From there they've got 4 solid starters and they can try to draft for sign a center. But the last thing they need is another run through lottery pick excess. That didn't work the first time.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

It's unfortunate that this board is losing their smarts. A restricted FA is not really a FA. Miller will be offered a 7 year 60 million dollar contract at most, the Clipps can easily match that and sign and trade him to a team with cap (they would take back his money even). Kandi is unrestricted. Odom,Brand,Miller, and Maggette are all restricted. And for those of you who think Q is a RFA he's not, he's only ELIGIBLE for an extension. Also, on another related topic 2nd round picks are RFAs after their contract expires.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*My best guess at a timeline of Clipper activity:*

*May 2003 -* The Clippers win the NBA Lottery, despite only having the 7th worst record in the league.


*June 2003 -* The Clippers select LaBron James with the #1 pick in the draft. Donald Sterling is quoted in the LA Times as saying, "I have absolutely no problem paying this young man the maximum amount allowable under the Collective Bargaining Agreement."

The Clippers make Qualifying Offers to Brand, Miller, Odom and Maggette.


*July 2003 -* The Nuggets make a Max offer to Brand (somewhere in the $75-80 million range) for 6 years.

The Spurs sign Olowokandi to a 6 year deal for $70 million.

The Clippers sign LaBron James to his 3 year rookie contract.


*August 2003 -* The Clippers decide not to match the offer sheet to Brand, who becomes a Nugget.

The Nuggets sign Andre Miller to an offer sheet of $65 million for 6 years.


*September 2003 -* The Clippers match the offer to Miller.

The Clippers sign Odom to a $67 million, 7 year deal.

The Nuggets (desperate to get another Clipper) sign Maggette to an offer sheet of $23 million for 4 years


*October 2003 -* The Clipers decide not to match the offer sheet to Maggette.

Negotiations with Richardson do not materialize in an extension.

Negotiations with Dooling do not materialize in an extension.

The Heat sign Piatkowski to a 2 year deal worth $4 million.

The Clippers sign Rooks to a 1 year deal worth $1 million.

The Clippers sign 2 other players (Fowlkes + one other?) to 1 year contracts for the minimum allowable.


The Clippers start the 2003-04 season with Miller, Odom, James, Richardson, Dooling, Jaric, Ely, Wilcox, Rooks, Wang + 2 others.


Just a few guesses on my part.....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Miller will be offered a 7 year 60 million dollar contract at most,


Well, if we're going to be precise, only the Clippers can offer him a 7 year deal. The CBA restricts any other team from offering him more than a 6 year deal.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

Why would a team that has traded away Van Exel, LaFrentz, McDyess, and Posey suddenly decided they want Dre and Q Rich?

Look at the players that Denver traded away (veterans) and look at who they brought in (Skita, Nene, Rodney White, Donyell Harvey, Vincent Yarbrough). It's obvious they want young talented players; er, make that young CHEAP talented players. 

They're looking at 3-5 yrs down the line, Y'all. Draft picks are the LAST thing Denver will give up. They'll probably trade Camby for YOUR draft pick plus a good young player. 

If Denver wants Dre, they'd have kept McDyess and Posey, draft Caron Butler, and keep Juwan Howard to form a competitive team.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: My best guess at a timeline of Clipper activity:*



> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the clippers let Maggette sign for 4 years at only 23 mil somewhere else, I would stop supporting the team. But if they had already let Brand go then it wouldn't matter I'd go too.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Re: My best guess at a timeline of Clipper activity:*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> If the clippers let Maggette sign for 4 years at only 23 mil somewhere else, I would stop supporting the team. But if they had already let Brand go then it wouldn't matter I'd go too.


I only posited that based on the drafting of James and the re-signing of Odom. Those two, Jaric and Richardson would see (in my fantasy scenario) the majority of the minutes at the 2 and the 3.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh ok. I see.

The clips need to resign Elton and Lamar and C-Maggs and Q. Those 4. They need to trade for a defensive/rebounding center who doesn't look to score (Like Big Ben, except they won't get him). Q would come off the bench and there would always be 2 scoring options (Dooling, Jaric), which IMO isn't too many like they have now. Too many scoring options with no pecking order (like that could be established with so many contracts to play for) is just killing us.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I completely agree about the Ben Wallace thing, that's why I like Emeka Okafor. He's undersized at center but he has insane shotblocking skills and is a great defensive rebounder (the Clippers' biggest weakness). I think I jumped the gun though, it seems Q hasn't completely lost his shot. If Q can regain his 3 shooting ability Jarvis Hayes is an unecessary addition...so after a few days of thinking here's a new scenario:

1. pre trade-deadline: Trade Andre Miller to Miami for their 2003 1st and filler 

Why would the Heat do this?: Eddie Jones is there for a few more years, Caron is looking good at SF, and Raual Butler has done a decent job at PF and SF. Riley likes veterans exclusively and has been seeking a PG since Tim Hardaway left. The Heat also don't have cap space so that can't sign a FA. This gives the Heat a vet PG who is a RFA so not only can they sign him, they can match any other offer he gets. 

2. Trade Chris Wilcox to Toronto for their 2003 1st (top #1 protected), and a filler

Toronto's reason's: VC is gone if they can trade him, MoPete is anchored at SF, and Davis is best at center, and Alvin Williams is solid. This gives Toronto a real PF so Davis can move back to center and Wilcox has superstar potential. If Wilcox stayed another year at Maryland he'd be the #3 pick this year (remember he was projected top 6 and fell to #8)... so Toronto would figure they run the risk of missing the #2 pick but get a player would most likely would have been #3, so they play it safe and don't chance the lotto. The pick is top #1 protected so if they land #1, Lebron is all theirs. 

3. signings:
Odom 6 years 54 million, Brand 6 years 60 million, Maggette, 6 years 30 to 36 million, Piatkowski 2 years 4 million, and Dooling 6 years 18 million and Q 4 years 18 million are both extensions that can be made but could wait.

4. Draft:
Use the 2 highest picks to acquire Darko Milicic (unless one of the picks is #2 anyways)
Use the remaining 1st pick to draft Emeka Okafor
Use the 2nd pick to draft 3 shooting bigman (maybe Darius Rice if he's available)


That would give the Clipps this roster:
PG Jaric, Dooling, 
SG Maggette, Richardson, Piatkowski
SF Odom, Fowlkes, Darius Rice?
PF Brand, Milicic
C Okafor, Ely, ZhiZhi, 

this leaves room to sign 2 players a veteran PG (like Chris Childs or Darrell Armstrong) and a veteran center who is not Sean Rooks (0 of 8 FG urgh!) Keon Clark might fit but he's looking for money, Elden Campbell is a FA but he too wants money, I think Adonal Foyle might be a FA and Dale Davis might be too (I'll check at some point soon).

What do you all think of this one?


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

This makes a litte more sense, but not by much. Remember Miami has been trying to unload salary and they want to stay under the cap. They already has two mega contracts (Jones and Grant) and they won't take on a third -- which they must offer Andre Miller to keep him. 

I'm pretty sure Miami likes Andre Miller, but they can't take him unless the Clips take Brian Grant in return. And you know Donald Sterling will never do that.

As for obtaining the #2 pick; One, Milicic may not enter the draft. Two, if you want the #2 pick, you'll have to give up Elton Brand to get it. Remember the 2001 draft?

What I don't understand is why this urge by Clipper fans to trade Andre Miller?? Unless he doesn't want to stay, one should everything in Sterling's power to keep him.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*Miller*

About trading away Miller:
Watch a Clippers game, Miller is not that good. Jaric is a better PG at this point and once he fully adjusts to the NBA style will be superior and probably a top 5 or 6 PG. Dooling is also skilled and has come on lately with his 3 shooting ability. Miller is a 20% 3 shooter and 42% FG, his D is worse among starting PGs, he doesn't even fight through screens he lets the man score (Tony Parker ripped him off of screens for 28? when the Spurs beat the Clipps at home). Miller also runs an crappy offense, he dribbles to the right corner every time down and isolates himself the way AI might, but Miller can't shoot but he thinks he's a skilled player so he takes a lot of stupid shots and turns the ball over a lot (3.6 I think). A player like Miller doesn't have close to offensive skill AI does, and Miller's isolation offense is designed for an AI, Odom or Mags or Q could succede with isolation offense but they don't touch the ball enough to. Miller is either shooting, turning the ball over, or passing and putting another player in a bad situation with the shot clock running out. The Clippers succede when Odom, Jaric, or Dooling are running the offense. But Odom and Jaric's PG skills are what win games. Miller's do not. I like to compare Miller to Armen Gilliam. Gilliam used to average like 17 PPG and 9 RPG, but he made the team FAR worse, Miller does the same. John Lucas was absolutely right when he said Miller does not win games. The Clippers have two young and very skilled PGs who Miller is imposing himself in front of in the rotation. Also Dooling and Jaric are superior outside shooters to Miller. Another thing Miller can't do is break press or dribble or pass out of double teams. When the Spurs pressed Miller he had like 4 TO in the backcourt alone because he couldn't break the press and wouldn't pass out of it. Dooling runs right past press and Jaric can run through or past or pass out of it. Miller is a leach plain and simple. Elgin Baylor should trade Miller or simply not resign him.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

You are overstating his turnover problems. He averages 3.24 which for a PG playing 38+ MPG isn't that bad. In his best years (88-97) John Stockton averaged between 3.02 and 3.76 turnovers every single year. 
BTW Odom turns the ball over just as much and is averaging 3.08. I haven't seen many Clipper games but in the Utah game Miller 5 turnovers but none in the 4th quarter and Odom had 2-3 in the last 2 minutes when the Clippers were really struggling and needed a play. Miller was the guy who stepped up and made the needed plays. Is that the way it usually goes or was that an anomoly?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*re:*

No that's not how it usually is. I can think of only one other instance where Miller played clutch, the New Jersey game they won at home which was his career game. Usually Odom is clutch, Mags is pretty often too, Jaric and Dooling are most of the time when they're in late in the game. Miller has lost many more games for the Clipps in the forth than he has saved and the Clippers really should have one win fewer. In the Seattle game with 5 seconds on the clock, Clippers up by 2, Miller was inbounding at half court, he had Maggette open and a couple other options, but instead he trys to throw it to Olowokandi around half court. He just lobbed the ball and Desmond Mason picked it off. If Mason had looked at the clock he would have dunked it with time to spare but he didn't look to the clock so he threw up an akward 8 foot lob which missed. If Mason had looked at the clock that game would not have been a Clippers win (it would have gone to OT, but Clipps don't play in OT) because of Miller. Actually they had a double figure lead I believe at the beginning of the 4th in that game and Miller signle-handedly dribbled it away (pun intended). If you think Andre Miller wins games, you have never seen him play more than 2 or 3 games, he loses them on a regular basis.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> No that's not how it usually is. I can think of only one other instance where Miller played clutch, the New Jersey game they won at home which was his career game. Usually Odom is clutch, Mags is pretty often too, Jaric and Dooling are most of the time when they're in late in the game. Miller has lost many more games for the Clipps in the forth than he has saved and the Clippers really should have one win fewer. In the Seattle game with 5 seconds on the clock, Clippers up by 2, Miller was inbounding at half court, he had Maggette open and a couple other options, but instead he trys to throw it to Olowokandi around half court. He just lobbed the ball and Desmond Mason picked it off. If Mason had looked at the clock he would have dunked it with time to spare but he didn't look to the clock so he threw up an akward 8 foot lob which missed. If Mason had looked at the clock that game would not have been a Clippers win (it would have gone to OT, but Clipps don't play in OT) because of Miller. Actually they had a double figure lead I believe at the beginning of the 4th in that game and Miller signle-handedly dribbled it away (pun intended). If you think Andre Miller wins games, you have never seen him play more than 2 or 3 games, he loses them on a regular basis.


I would agree, plus he hasn't made freethrows when they are needed and it kills us. Hes the damn PG, and he even gets called for stepping over the line (the shaq rule)


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm starting to understand why Cavs fans were so angry last year when nobody would believe them regarding Miller. I too am upset when everybody blindly praises Miller.
Oh and the Shaq rule comment was pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

I agree with you about Miller. He is not making the Clippers a better team. He keeps the ball way too much time. This team needs more passing game.

About trading for the second pick, I think it's unrealistic taking in account the praising that Milicic is getting, unless they give up Brand or Odom (maybe Odom wouldn't be enough). Anyway I like very much the Okafor idea.

To me, Odom and Brand should be the main targets for the Clippers. Maggette is more expendable.

I'm really curious to find out what is going to happen next summer in the team.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

In response to the Odom comment: Odom has shown that he is still a great player and is still getting into shape and form. I think his trade value is huge right now but I want him to stay! He's a bargain, he'll be signede in the 9 million range instead of the max.

As for Milicic, Andre Miller and Chris Wilcox are more than enough to tempt any team in my opinion, especially the Pistons (who own Memphis 1st #1 protected) who tried to get Miller last year... and Wilcox is just an added bonus for them. Milicic's trade value is less than Brand's right now and definately less than Odom but if Miller and Wilcox aren't enough (which I could see not being enough) Ely is expendable and if necessary Mags could even be traded (but I'd rather Mags stay).

Another issue Jaric is tearing it up for Miller who isn't playing for a "personal" reason. Jaric has 10 points on 4-5 FGs 2-3 3s 2 steals 4 reb and 2 assists at halftime and Clippers are beating the T-Wolves the team they lost to by 30 WITH Miller.

Okafor though could be a great pick for the Clippers (although they are picking so high he could be a reach) and if bulks up he has more potential than Big Ben because he has a head. Okafor is SMART, very smart. He has great anticipation and is a better offensive player...he might even be a better rebounder (Ben gets so many because nobody else on his team can rebound, they're 28th in the NBA despite Ben's 14.8).


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I know that many people like Andre Miller but I've seen or gone to (during Thanksgiving and Winter Break) just about every game and I must say he does an aweful job. He dribbles straight to the corner each time and isolates himself but he can't shoot outside 14 feet so that doesn't work! Marko Jaric is great on the other hand. When Marko is running the show Brand, Odom, and Mags get the ball as they should. So here's my plan for the Clippers:
> 
> 1. Trade Andre Miller. Denver had been trying to get Miller so here's a do-able trade:
> Andre Miller and Quentin Richardson for Donnell Harvey, Denver's 2003 1st and the 1st owed to them via Orlando (Don Reid Trade), and a future 1st...a filler isn't necessary because both the Clippers and Nuggets are well below the cap.


wtf? trade our first for guys we will just sign anyways? nice try but no. we will just take the clippers for free this summer, thank you very much. i wouldnt even trade harvey OR the orlando pick for miller.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> OK, knock of the second NY pick, but the Denver one is a 1st or 2nd pick. Let me also explain that Denver's pick from the Clipps via Orlando has protection through 2006 so it's hardley trading a real 1st. Plus Q and Miller for 3 picks would be fair in any case.
> Basically the Clipps should pursue Milicic, Hayes and Okafor to better their team... and back to the Denver trade, throw out Harvey if you THINK it's too much.


you are asking for denvers first rounder. that is TOO MUCH.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Another issue Jaric is tearing it up for Miller who isn't playing for a "personal" reason. Jaric has 10 points on 4-5 FGs 2-3 3s 2 steals 4 reb and 2 assists at halftime and Clippers are beating the T-Wolves the team they lost to by 30 WITH Miller.


The personal reason is the death and funeral of his step father. His college coach, Rick Majerus, took Saturady off and spoke at the funeral. It was a big issue around here because Utah played an important conference game on Saturday afternoon.



> Miller is a 20% 3 shooter and 42% FG, his D is worse among starting PGs, he doesn't even fight through screens he lets the man score (Tony Parker ripped him off of screens for 28? when the Spurs beat the Clipps at home).


If Miller is the worst defensive PG in the league, What happened to his defense? That has to be a coaching issue. In college he played for Rick Majerus. You can't be a bad defender and play at Utah. Majerus would run you out of town immediately. I doubt he will ever be a top defender but he could and should be an above average defender.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> 
> If Miller is the worst defensive PG in the league, What happened to his defense? That has to be a coaching issue. In college he played for Rick Majerus. You can't be a bad defender and play at Utah. Majerus would run you out of town immediately. I doubt he will ever be a top defender but he could and should be an above average defender.


After yesterday's game against Indiana, it appeared Miller returned rested and energized. My observation from that game was that he may be a better defensive player than he is a PG or shooting guard. The guy has NO shot and he continues to shoot. BUT, he was hustling. I don't know if that hustle was a result of him watching Jaric or the rest and healing he got during his time off.

Anyway, I'm NOT convinced he is worth giving up Darius Miles and the chemistry and energy we had coming of the bench. IMO, Jaric is a better fit for the Clippers. Besides, I continue to question "something" about Andre --- why did Cleveland let him go? For someone as highly promoted as he "was", the Cavs must know something no one else does. I'm willing to give Andre time, but it's not looking good to me.

I give him credit --- he does TRY, I just don't think he has the skills we thought he did, OR to be fair ... the skills necessary to help this team.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*this weeks sum up of the Clipps:*

I really hope that Kandiass ends up in American Siberia (Denver), and as for Miller, he can find himself in Motor City for all I care. Kandi and Miller must go. But from there what should Elgin do? Q is back that much is clear, Mags is always there, Jaric has been superb when Gentry isn't taking substitution advice from Steve Lavin, Dooling is finally progressing, and eventually Ely will come around. Odom's injured again, it better just be a sore ankle and not a sprained one. I think Brand is slowing the team down and kind of ruining the defense, becuase although his shot-blocking has improved, I see a major decline in his defense on his man and the ball. Also since when can the Clippers get outrebounded with the guys they have. I'll blame Miller because of all of his missed shots as of late (3-21) which put the Clipps in a crappy situation when only an undersized Brand is under the basket. Q's offensive rebounding presence is still there too, but Miller is predictable and he almost always misses short while Q is a weak side rebounder, so Q doesn't have a chance and Brand is smothered down below. BBQ Kandi and get rid of Miller, that would start the Clipps off in the right direction this year (the Clippers' year has a 20 day amnesty period j/k  ). But really we, the fans, should be cooking up some ideas for the franchise. I truely believe that Odom is a top 15 player when healthy, but I just don't see Brand in that class, and I certainly don't see Miller or Kandi any where near top 15. Miller can be traded now, Kandi can be neutralized (lets ship him off to the Goulogs), that leaves paying Odom (which will happen because he's always been Sterling's favorite), and do something with Brand (I still think trading him for Darko Milicic is a great idea, for both money and team reasons). So what are your thoughts for the Clipps this week?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: this weeks sum up of the Clipps:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> I really hope that Kandiass ends up in American Siberia (Denver),


cute but you shouldnt be dissing any other team considering the pathetic situation yours is in.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: this weeks sum up of the Clipps:*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> cute but you shouldnt be dissing any other team considering the pathetic situation yours is in.


Yeah and when your teams so called "star player" Howard tries to go after the ref and your team scores 66 points again.... uh I wouldn't post anything like this, there is nothing wrong with pointing out how much colder it is there than here.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

*more and more and more:*

Well Ely looked solid in the loss, he and Q are really clicking. Brand looks lost on the court lately and what's with Lamar only playing 3 minutes in the second half? Dooling played well late, but Jaric didn't play at all and Miller was, as usual, horrible. Wilcox rebounded well but didn't shoot well or make good decisions (excused, he's only 20). And Mags had an off night, even he can have one. But there's no excuse for only 25 min from Lamar, 0 from Marko, and Gentry 48 . I just can't stand it anymore, I will take John Lucas, yes, John Lucas over Gentry! Gentry should not be a NBA coach and he seems to think he will get another head coaching job elsewhere, HA! How about we the fans overthrow Gentry like we did Keith Closs :laugh: !? Well until the next screw-up I have work to do...I'll drop in sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Goods...they sound like very good ideas, but I doubt Denver would trade their 2 lotto picks, but you never know.


----------

